# Hello ^_^



## POA_4_eva (Jan 31, 2007)

I am obviouly new here. I pretty much came here to find a place to talk about horse stuffs to people who actually listen and understand everything I am saying. I am thirteen, have many animals, of course among them I had, a small (yet spirited :wink: ) P.O.A pony named Gumby. When I was eoght I had an Appy mare named Peggy, too. But I don't have them anymore. Unfourtubetly I have'nt taken as many lessons as I would preffer, but I learned a lot about horses from watching their behavors. Other than horses, I also enjoy drawing and graphic art using MS paint and photoshop 7.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!! I'd like to see your art sometime  I love what people can do with Photoshop, except i don't have it, so it annoys me :roll:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome come to the Forum!! And I would love to see your artwork!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome! And like everyone said, seeing some artwork would be great.


----------

